# chunder,the man



## Gary E

The sadest of news tonight...Max Sullivan died today while paragliding in aspen...He was trying a wingover and got caught up in the canopy and fell to his death...For those of you who didn't get the priveledge to spend time with max I will tell you he was a balls out man with a sense of humor that would keep you up in the wee hours of the night at the campfire waiting for what was next...He was a great boater(not cutting edge like he made you people think,and he would be the first to admit it) a great mtn biker that would never let you get in front and you would die trying,Skier,his latest thing was paragliding..He had over a 100 flights and was an p3 rated pilot...4yrs ago max broke his neck in Cali and was in a halo for a year trying to get back to his old self and he did with the exception of never being able to run the harder class 5 he used to...He had a brutal 5yrs of adversity and he always came out shinning..He was without a doubt a great inspiration and man..He will be missed greatly by his friends... This is by far one of the greatest and funniest post this site has seen....He never took himself serious and some of you did,and he loved it...When you read this again,think about a guy with no ego and trying to stop laughing while writing this...




What up brahs? It's been a while and while it's certainly true that the Chunderboy has been keeping a low profile that does not in anyway mean that he, or his hardcore crew, have been on a paddling hiatus. So, while you choads may think you finally got the ole' monkey off your back, yall' better guess again...Chunder is back! Better lock up your sisters and pray to god I don't decide that it's your wife I want to take to bed when me and my crew come to visit your podunk town. That aint no warning, it's a god damn promise-you choads best put all your punani on lockdown, or the Chunderposse will turn that shiat out. That being said, it is with deep regret that I have been forced to let Wayne Chorter go. He was without a doubt the most underqualified and slow witted member of our illustrious grew. His hapless paddling escapades over past seasons earned him the nickname "rookie"- a nickname that we hoped he would one day outgrow. Elmer and Jeter had thier doubts about the guy from the begining-claiming that his pronouciation of the word "bagel" was a sure sign of the some sort of mental retardation. I convinced the boys that we should give this lovable loser a chance, and now I feel the time has come for me to openly admit that I was wrong. I called Chorter in Feb from my posh condo in the world renowned ski village of Zermat (a timeshare I share with none other than Duran Duran frontman Simon Lebon) to inform him that the he would have to have a strong showing in the 2005 creeking season or he would be cut. There is only so long you can hold a guys hand-only so many second chances that should be permitted. The Chunderposse is an exclusive crew and "rookie's" hack paddling style was begining to become somewhat of a liability to the our overall reputation. Truth be told, if the kid's girlfriend hadn't of bought him a brand new Nissan truck, chances are we would have nixed his ass back in 2004. In any case, even that fancy truck couldn't save Chorter from his fate- the kid just lacks the necessary skills to ever become a full fledged member of our crew. Maybe Hobie and those guys want him? Hell, those choads can have him, after all, we all know that the Vail standards for radness and overall badassness (ie. thier acceptance of excommunicted Steamboat paddler Hippie Rob) are far less stringent than those adhered to by the elite Chunderposse. Let me now relate the unfortunate event that led to Chorter's dismissal. I was kicking it with two of the girls from Bannnarama in the VIP room of a Prauge night club when Chorter called to inform me that conditions in Durango were ripe for the taking. Flows were so big that even Gary E and his band of Front Range loonies were afarid to go in. Gary and the boys had recieved a major ass-whoopin' on the class four Escalante a week prior, and I guess they were still nursing thier shattered egos. In any case, the Chunderposse was on its way- once again ready to set the standard for cutting edge class five Colorado hair boating. We borrowed a lear jet from the other guy from Wham and flew staight from Prauge international into the southwestern shiathole that is Durango, Colorado. Chorter met us at the airport, and as we loaded our gear into his truck I detected that he was concerned that conditions had gotten too big. He was trying to convince us that we should all run the Piedra (spanish for old man's piss) while the flows on the classics, like the West Fork of the San Juan, subsided. Jeter stepped forward and bitch slapped Chorter and called him a "little rookie biatch"-needless to say Wayne did not seem up for the challenge that layed ahead. Elmer, never one to be shy about showing his feeelings, came forward and kneed Chorter in the balls. As Chorter dropped to the ground I calmly explained to him that we had had a long flight and were understandably a tad bit irritable, and that his best course of action was to quit being such a little biatch, and to try his best not to scratch any of our brand new AT paddles as he placed them into the vehicle. The next day saw us at the put in for the West Fork of the San Juan. Chorter looked gipped as hell, and kept asking stupid questions the whole hike up- Have you guys eve been here when it's this big? Blah...blah...blah...the kid was sweating like Shady Rich's armpit on a Westwater shuttle and he was blabbering like a foolish idiot. We got to the put in and Chorter tried to pull a Boone, claiming that he had left his sprayskirt at the house. Elmer, having seen Chorter slyly stash the spray skirt the night before in a closet, produced the item much to the dismay of the terrified Durango paddler. "Nice try Chachie, here's your skirt-now be a good little girlie and put it on!" Enraged at Chorter's lack of self-confidence, and his Boone-like evasive techniques, I gave his face a solid whack with the backside of my hand. He fell to the ground and pleaded with us not to make him go through with the mission-but we were not having it. About a mile into the run is when the shiat hit the fan. We came upon a rather benign section of class three, the only visable hazard was a stainer on the river right. Haphazardly Chorter floated right into the stainer- yard saling his boat and some rather pricey camera gear. We chased his crap, but a nasty downstream sieve made sure that the there would be no recovery of gear this time around. Chorter was shaken but otherwise physically ok, financially however, he was not so lucky. He had suffered a loss of approximately three thousand dollars worth of gear. The epsisode was a disgrace to the Chunderposse and sure sign that Chorter was not now, or at any time in the concievable future, ready for the prime time. We left him there in the San Juan national forrest crying like a little biatch and begging for our mercy. Jeter, Elmer, and myself styled the remainder of the run- with no rookie to look after the Chunderposse was running on all cylinders and restored once agin to its elite status. At the take out we parleyed Chorter's losses-taking his new truck, and leaving him to walk his sorry ass home to Durango. What's next for Chorter? We could care less- unlike the Kern brothers we are not a bunch of baby sitters, we are a laid back ski town brah crew whose sole purpose is to get her done and with a brand new Nissan truck at our disposal we will easily be able to access any run we want. The Chunderposse has always known when the time is right for cutting our losses- a true sign of any legitimate playa'. Just as we parted ways with Vin Diesel after his boxoffice flop The Chronicles of Riddick, so too were we forced to say goodbye to the rookie. See the rest of you douche bags on the water...later biatches!!!


----------



## Geezer

I am very saddened by the news of his passing.  I will miss the Chunder posts.


----------



## Old Fart

Max...a little man who lived it LARGE


----------



## steambabe

That is devastating news. I had the pleasure of knowing Max and loving his push it to the edge style and sense of humor. He keep it very real during his time her in Steamboat and we all applauded his efforts to protect our play holes from a frontrange invasion. (We also protected his identity as long as possible - when angry frontranger's came to town with brand new A-T paddles hoping to kick his butt - just could'nt believe they had no sense of humor!)
Max did things with a great deal of style and he enjoyed pushing it to the edge whether in his kayak, on skis or in a paraglider. He also loved pushing people to their edge with his in-your-face humor and Chunderboy was his greatest invention. We, here in Steamboat, will miss him very much!
I just adored and admired the little bastard!!  Max - wherever you are - Go Big or Go Home!
------
An aside - the proper term is P3. Hangglider and paraglider pilots are ranked on thier skill from H1 thu 4 and P1 thru 4.


----------



## tomcat

sad to hear and my heart goes out to all his family and brahs.

Seems the hottest fires burn out the quickest.


tommy


----------



## leery

I was looking at the forums last night and saw one entitled 'chunder, the man'. I purposefully didn't read it until I got to work this morning b/c I knew it would be a good laugh. Chunderboy, figuring it was another post and peoples' panties would be all up in a bunch. I could foresee rants and folks planning on when to meet up with him in a back ally. I wish things were really that simple.

My sympathies for all the friends and families. 

-Ryan


----------



## yetigonecrazy

may the drops in heaven always be huge and runnable, buddy...take care


----------



## thecraw

Just talked with hiim a few days ago. He had set up a little business renting tubes at Boulder Creek. I asked him what the hell he was doing this for... His reply in complete Max fashion "Have you seen the chicks down here!"

He and I had a great road trip to the upper taos box. Although again in perfect Max fashion he was a pain in the ass... but also provided a road trip that will go down as one of the funniest I have ever been on...

Very sad...


----------



## panicman000

Very sad indeed. His post's on this board were a literary riot to read. I'm sure he was just as fun in person.


----------



## badkins

Wow, this is so surreal, it just doesn't seem like it could have happened. I'll miss you and I will definately never forget what an amazing guy you were Max.


----------



## blutzski

I read about a fatal paraglider accident in the paper this morning but no information was released. How sad to find out it was Max. I feel very lucky to have met him now. I remember taking him too seriously the first time I met him around the campfire at OBJ. Hooking up with him and Gary to ride dakota ridge and not being able to stop laughing as they hazed spandex-clad racer-boys. And just hanging out with him up in Silverton scouting creeks. Seems like chunder-boy was never far from our minds... even when he wasn't around... as we scouted twizzler and told each other in chorter-esque fashion that we better run it or risk getting kneed in the nuts by the chunder-posse. I feel lucky to have gotten to know, even just a little bit, the person behind the posts.

Mountainbuzz will miss you Brah. I'll miss you.


----------



## dtom

$hit I'm shook, I just found out about this over the radio this morning, he stayed here at my house in C'dale wednesday night before his flights, he left me a message saying thanks at 3 yesterday afternoon. Dammit this one's gonna be tough. We had dinner Wednesday night at the diner in town, he managed to talk his way into free onion rings and a free coffee-oreo-banana milkshake. Never a dull moment with that kid.

Max, we'll remember you always.

-tom


----------



## Schizzle

Never thought it would go down like this. I always thought some enraged husband would come home and find his trophy wife air tight from the Chunderposse and go postal.

I think my favorite post he ever did was the one titled, "Chunderboy too slick for Craig pig". Terms I'd never heard of like "foaming at the crotch" and "made Jeter's little sister air tight, if you know what I mean" were classic.


----------



## FLOWTORCH

RIP buddy, next time my friends think twice about runnin some shit, I'll kick em in the nuts for ya.


----------



## tboner

chunder will be missed. peace brah


----------



## merry prankster

How I wish the chunder chronicals were not lost to the nether.

My favorite chunder provoked response, I believe, was on the NPMB board after someone linked to his last work. Someone posted the following:

"Who brags about hanging out with Bananarama?"

It still makes me laugh.

Rest in Peace man.


----------



## Gary E

LMAO!Merry...


----------



## Andy H.

Wow. This is a real bummer to hear. I never met him but would've loved to. I laughed my ass off at his posts, loved his whole satire on the glamour jet-set scene and his website was a real kick too.

My condolences to his family and loved ones,

I'll miss the Chunder Boy,

--Andy


----------



## slee

Max was the best.


----------



## hobie

What a sad day. I am in total disbelief. Although Max had a knack for getting people fired up here on MB, if you knew him for even a moment you knew what a good soul he was. The last time I was with Max was three weeks ago, surfing Lunch Counter. He was passing by the area on his was to fly and stopped by to catch the Counter in perfect form. We talked for a couple of hours and he was off to get up in the air. All he could talk about was how much he loved being up in the sky. I was so stoked to see him as he was always great about ripping me a new one in a way that even made me laugh. I am so sorry to hear about this as he is a great person. Funny, clever, quick witted and kind hearted. I will miss Max very much.

hobie

PS- Please check out the pic of Max surfing LC in the photos section.


----------



## matts

hobie just called me. max - you are the man, even when you are in full melt down in the corner of the bar at a mountainbuzz party! even when you face plant off tunnel falls and bleed all over my foot....especially when you lived on the front range and told people to go back to the front range! did you guys know he pulled the same pranks in cali when he lived there? max, you are and always will be the man. (i hope you keep instigating laughs, smiles, and frustration wherever you are)

matt solomon


----------



## K2boater

As like many, I only knew of Chunder from his posts and had no idea who he actually was until i just saw the pic posted by Matt and then it hit me that who he was and how we had a fun sesh at Lyon about a month ago. My kind of boater----pounding beers on the shore then getting worked in a trashy hole.

RIP and trow a ball to my doggie in the sky.

so many lost this year    

DP


----------



## clevedave

*my man*

Max, man, he was about my best friend. He introduced me to kayaking 6 years ago or so, he spent an hour and a half in the swimming pool at his maintenance job's pool (The Ranch at Steamboat). I didnt get the roll in the pool that day, but did i ever smack him around with that paddle, still trying to roll while he was trying to help me up. Please forgive this rambling post, i'm still in shock. After not getting the roll, it came in my first rapid (Damn Gigante, no wonder you can roll well with those big ol' monkey arms!). He had me all over colorado that same year, Cross big water, Gore Canyon runs (with the prerequiste Kremmlling jerky, Mrs Z's bbq, ice cold beers, plenty of jokes), Gauley, OBJ, let alone all the trips thru town. I have almost infinite funny tales of Chunderboy, and enjoy these as precious memories. I would love it if as a sort of written memorial, all who had run-ins with Max, good and bad, and all of us who loved him, could take time to write them down here on this board, or please feel free to call me, I plan on having some sort of Memorial Service/Party for him here in Steamboat. 970-870-0515, the real name is Dave, but you can call me gigante. Max- I love you, miss you and will always have laughs in my heart that you gave me. Many miss you


----------



## jmack

Thanks for posting the pic. I didn't even realize that I had met the chunderboy. Last time I saw him was down at lyons. We were all getting worked in the A-hole, and discussing the SBC incident. He was talking about how kayaking and other activities are just dangerous and that at some time your number is up- but that it is worth it anyway. He seemed like a really nice guy. Sorry to all who knew him.

-Josh


----------



## deepstroke

Max is the second great writer to die in the Aspen area in recent memory. I'm very saddened to hear this.


----------



## Roy

That sucks! I only had the honor of being heckled face to face by the chunderboy a couple times, but he was a hoot, as everyone has said.

The Buzz and the world in general will be a little less without him...


----------



## Gary E

Just posted a pic of max...This was at gore 5yrs maybe 6yrs ago...Jared and I took dibs on the learning how to do stitches and what a great canidate...We used 2 suture kits and must have added 10 extra holes in his chin..Took us about 25 minutes for 7 stitches and I believe I added one to make sure I had it all figured out...No scar either,what are friends for...

Gary

"I'm just a fat man getting it done"Sully


----------



## THorton

Sad news, I hung out with him about a month ago in Lyons. We sat in the eddy and shot the sh#t for about an hour, laughing about Dexter Routecki and Go Back to the Front Range. He was raving about his paragliding, how much he loved it and that he figured all the fat bastards in the sport would hit the ground before he did. I havent laughed that hard with someone I just met ever and left that day genuinely psyched that we had met... Sad news, he seemed like a great guy


----------



## kayakingkate

I'll always remember meeting Max on the paddle out from Gore 5 or 6 years ago. He was super outgoing and friendly and he shared his PBR stash with me at the take-out. He was full of life and just had the biggest smile! For some reason the sunshine at the end of a great day, meeting a new group of people who were super friendly and just hanging out and shooting the shit just stands out as one of those days that define what boating is all about! I've ran into Max a few times since then, but in my mind that day is how I will always remember him! 

Thanks for sharing your PBR and trying to convince me to come up to steamboat and creek! I hope your days are filled with big runs, sunny take outs, cold beers and lots of friends. 

I know I'll never quallify for the chunderposse, but I will always remember Max. 

(Hopefully he has a different type of Halo now... Although I'm not sure if I can picture that...)


----------



## matobs

Wow what sad news. 

I ran into Max once - 

I was scouting Gore Rapid and this little man comes up to me and starts egging me on to run the meat saying its the only line to do, why would do anyting else . . . etc, etc. I asked him what he was running and he said he never runs this rapid since he broke his neck, it's too dangerous. He picked up his boat and portaged after berating me for not running the meat. That was funny as hell. Never really had the opportunity to get to know him but my condolences to those who did. 

I've run every line at Gore Rapid, next time I'll run the meat for Chunderboy.


http://gobacktothefrontrange.com/ Funny Stuff!!


----------



## OsheaD

RIP Max

-Shady Rich


----------



## jus10

*chunder posse never fogotten.....*

sully 
you will be dearly missed from the early days in the boat through tonight when we were supposed to have drinks and you talk me into another gear intensive sport... i will miss the drives back from gore to the whitewood, nonstop heckling, westies and most of all the brotherhood of the original chunderposse i love you and will dearly miss you...j10


----------



## wycoloboater

Remember paddling with max every afternoon in the holes in Steamboat, watching him bring his LAZYBOY out onto the rocks with a case of bud and killing it. Him being so excited about all the funny shit people say in response to his posts - true chunder style. When everyone would show up after work he would leave, saying "Shit, I don't need to paddle with crowds, I own this place" and off he would go. 

Truly a man's man, Vin Disiel will be saddened.

To all those who knew max you are truly better for it.

Zach.

Gigante, when you get details for the memorial/party please post thanks.


----------



## WspSteamboater

*Holy Shit*

I had no idea till I jumped on here this morning to check the flows. I have known Max for a long time, through many different times and "eras" here in Steamboat. He was one of a kind to say the least.

I have been on many boating trips with him and he was always, well a pain in the ass! That was Max though - he was a riot to be around and had a sense of humour that was second to none. He could make light of just about any situation. 

He was there when Chris Delaney died in Gore. I think I will always feel the most connected to him because of that. His number almost came up when he broke his neck and was in the Halo for months. I remember talking to him by the C-hole when he first came back to the 'Boat after his injury. He was humbled to say the least, but he got right back in there. He had a lot more appreciation for things that he may have taken for granted before that.

The Chunderposts where the best - especially for those that new it was him posting that stuff. Watching everyone get so riled up was priceless, especially since he was living in Boulder during most of that time!

We were down at a Rockies game a few weeks ago and he somehow found out. Kept trying to meet up with him at the game but we could never find each other. We couldn't figure out why he was so set on finding us. Must of called me 10 times. I can't even say how bummed I am now that we didn't hook up.

Damn it Max - you son of a bitch! Take care buddy, chirp a shot of Maker's with Delaney and know that we will miss you. You left your mark in this life, and that is more than a lot of people can say.
-Aaron


----------



## Juan E Thyme

This is shocking news... I've had the pleasure of paddling, drinking and kicking it with Max. He loved to stir the pot and was a great guy.

RIP my friend.

Jarrod


----------



## drewpy1dawg

max,

i met you in 1996. when we first met, i was skeptical. but you know that. your brash, in your face, look at me style had me overwhelmed. you showed up at my house during an episode of the simpsons. i love the simpsons. nothing was worse to me back then than a loudmouth who i didn't know fillibustering during a new simpsons episode.

that night ,however, and for whatever reason, you broke into a perfect imitation of a marmot. that was the first sign that i might possibly grow to like you. despite my, get the hell out of my living room at 7.00 p.m. on a sunday unless you shut up initial feelings, the seeds were sown for a future relationship.

I eventually grew to love this man. we ended up working together for 3 years in the 'boat, driving shuttles and working maintenance. You may have harassed me for ignoring the boating scene in lieu of phish and panic tours, but i didn't care. we all seek our unique buzz. 

In 2001 i moved in with you in tahoe and we raged it for three months. You would chide me for my diet of "birdseed" at 7.00 a.m. in the morning. You'd cook you bacon, get fat and not care. You encouraged me to circumvent traditional ski pass purchasing options..........and it worked beautifully for 45 days until the day when you shrugged your shoulders and we both laughed as i caught the six month ban.........

You were fearless, both phyically and vocally. once you officially became chunderboy, the hilarity extrapolated. your ability to choose a name to specifically poke fun of yourself, proved to me and the world that you could indeed take it, as you could dish it. i came to visit you in the hamptons, and watched as chunderboy again showed no fear.....skateboarding in a halo. body surfing in a halo. verbally abusing others while confined to a halo......that took some self confidence. But i supposed you received plenty of that from the sexy nurse in the hospital.....some of you've heard that tale of straight cripple dominance.

above all, chunderboy, you were a man of the people that shared your sense of comedy, your love of life, and a tolerance to sometimes shake your head in disbelief but stick by you. it took me a short while to become one of those kindrid spirits. but i considered you a brother a long time ago. and it sucks to lose a brother.

finally, as i saw you many times poach the line at the silver bullet gondola while a hundred deep waited patiently, i'll always remember looking you in the eye, through my arnette goggles and saying, dude "if i didn't love you i'd fu&%ing hate you." well, max, my brother. i love you man. rest in peace.


----------



## Little Sarah

I gained the "respect" of Chunderboy as a "girl" snowboarder when Mad Max saw me take the hardest digger of my snowboarding career, and I didn't even let one tear surface. Well Max, I hope I didn't let you down, but I busted several tears over the loss of you today... I am so very sad that I'll never be saying, "OH Max, you didn't really say/do that, did you??" I'll miss your humor always, your sarcasm was always appreciated in this "kind" community, and your props of me, in every way, will never be forgotten. Let it ride Max... I know you'll be cracking up my Grandfather, as well as all of our friends and families that will now have the pleasure of hanging with you. You will be missed my little buddy!!! I'll see you in the future, and you will forever be in my memories...


----------



## skeeter

I logged on to the 'buzz this morning and the first thing I noticed was the pic of chunder surfing lunch counter. "THATS WHAT THIS DUDE LOOKS LIKE!?!?" was my immediate reaction. Then I noticed the HUGE smile on his face...and it made me smile too.

Then I read the news....

I am amazed...I never met chunderboy but grew to really like him from his postings on the 'buzz...he even had me wondering at one time if he really had a timeshare with Vin Deisel...(hey, he is on his shoulders....could it be real? I thought after looking at a pic he posted) I was always amazed by his writting style...mixing eloquence with dibatchery(sp)..always laying it down...getting people so mad...loved it! Loved his sense of humor on the buzz. was really bummed when the winter came 'cause I knew he wouldn't be posting.

Then I found out about gobacktothefrontrange.com...that shit made me laugh all through the winter. Everytime I would see a gaper wearing jeans with gaters or one of those stupid hats...I would think of his "gaper of the week" posting.

I was really confused when someone ran his domain regeistration and found out he actually lived on the front range...but that made this guys mistique grow.

I am not at all surprised by the outpooring of admiration for chunderboy. He seemed to have a unique ability to effect everyone he crossed paths with...even online.

I will miss him around here. My thoughts are with all those who knew him personally. Your lives are so much richer for it.

Thanks to whoever posted that early picture of him. Good to see a face with a name.

RIP Chunderboy. You've left quite a legacy.


----------



## boulderite

*info link*

Best wishes,

Once you have flown you will walk the earth with your eyes turned skyward,
for there you have been,and there you long to return.
Leonardo da Vinci

Info link
http://www.rmhga.org/messageboard/viewtopic.php?t=268&sid=6b983e5c41975a7a2e6196bfca33ed2c


----------



## Kato

I am proud to say that i got to be part of the chunderposse. I will always remember our trips to Gore, rollin with cases of Budweiser and paintballs, lightin shiat up while listening to the ghetto boys. Knowing that he ditched Vin Deisel over some dirty dishes, I always followed his advice even if it was risky. If Max said employment was for chumps, I beleived him. He could talk me into almost anything, and once he talked me into running the meat of gore hungover in the smallest playboat around while he portaged, which led to a severe ass kicking, lost boat/paddle, and an endless hike out on railroad tracks in my socks. But I can say without a doubt that it was well worth it to stay on the chunderposse. Not only did I not want to go out like that biatch wayne chorter, but the priviledge of Max's company kept life fun and interesting, and the world is certainly a different place without him. I will miss the sense of security I got from knowing that chunderboy always got my back with his AT paddle. And none of the posse will be able to build up the hype we deserve, but hype or not, you frontrangers better keep your daughters locked up because the chundercrew never dies, and Max's legacy will keep us all striving to live life to the fullest. We'll see you at the crossroads, Max, your laid back brah crew will always cherish the pleasure of knowing you.
-(Raggedy) Andy


----------



## Devon

To all who knew him Max was a funny bastard that loved to entertain, especially if it came at a price. He honestly was one of the most colorful people I have ever come across and I feel privileged to have had shared a friendship with him for these past 6+ years. He shaped his life around having a good time and ensuring all around him were enjoying the ride (this cliché reference is just the kind of thing that Max would lay into me for, if he was around to hear it). If there was one person who made something out of every day it was Max. However, despite all of his heckling and endless antics the kid had a huge heart and he was not afraid to show how much his many friendships really meant to him.
I first met Max because I found Harry in the middle of Yampa Ave. I expected to return the lil guy to an overweight, middle-aged RV driver and was pleasantly surprised when I was greeted by a little man with a bad attitude and a quick wit. While in Steamboat Max could be found throwing slow motion 360s in the park (for the Ladies) or throwing hot dogs at some poor bastard who was unlucky enough to purchase a $75 lift ticket only to become the brunt of Maxs on-mtn. BBQ antics. Although I have never been on the river with Max there is no question the dirt bag lifestyle fit him like a glove. He was, hands down, *THE MAN* around a campfire, and there is nobody else Id love to knock back beers and marshmallows with right about now. When Max finally met a creek that damaged him more than a few handmade stitches, several PBRs (that were, hopefully, obtained for free) and a grease bomb over the campfire could not cure, he decided paragliding was the sport for him. One might think that someone who has had a brush with death would take up one of the many sports out there that are a bit less risky but that is jut not Maxs style. Even from the early stages it was clear that the prospect of flight sparked something in him that was lost when he retired his creek boats. There was not a conversation that we had over the past year that did not involve how amazing it was for him to be up in the sky. There is no doubt about it, hes a classic that will always be remembered and loved and he died doing something that brought him great joy.
Love ya forever Max!
Below are some more maxisms that may bring some smiles through tears:
The Slopeside poo dollar must be x-m ass!
The time he hit the light post in front of the Main Dish in the Ranch van while Kim and Dave watched from the front window
His endless scams that brought him endless joy
Free beers and free concerts (if Gigante does not show up concessions may make some $$ this summer)
Missions (AKA stealing firewood)


----------



## waynechorter

Devon, 

All I can say is that it's to bad your burning desire to disrobe the king of comedy and have your way with him never materialized. I always told him you were a nice girl and to overlook what a lousy mountain biker you were. I'm glad that even though things with max never panned out for you, you where able to find comfort in immature billy.

JJ


----------



## h8theman

I had the pleasure of knowing Max for the past four and a half years. I met him in lake tahoe, before the "halo", and spent many days riding at squaw, watching him do the ugliest 360's i've ever seen, and listening to him coax me into runs and hits that i never would have been doing. You gotta give the guy credit. He was a true die hard. Once he got it in his head to do something, he stuck it out until it was done. I never paddled with him, but did have the opportunity about a month ago to watch him soar. He loved it, and it was awesome to see the glow in his face as he looked up toward the sky. He made it from near death, only to challenge it again. 
I will miss the afternoons at the Spice House in Reno, I will miss the days riding on the hill, and most importantly, i will miss the sense of humor and tales.... 
Until we meet again.... Cheers! 
-Reverend


----------



## ebaker

I heard the news from a friend last night...all I can say is that I never thought Max would go out like this. What a sad day indeed.

I first met Max in Steamboat when I moved here in '99...he was a little hard to figure out at first...I remember saying "Are you for real dude?!" Well after my first Westwater trip with him, I saw the real man and let me tell you he was both a real gentleman and a pain in the ass, with a big heart. He WAS the trip... Unlike me, Max was always fearless and threw himself into the shit no matter what. Boating with the likes of Chorter and Shilo will make you step up in a hurry. The Chunderboy persona was by far the most entertaining thing here on the Buzz and I was always in amazement that people would get so angry with him...they just didn't get him.

Max, I'll miss seeing your huge smile in Gondola Square while you're hazing the tourists and your crazy stories of the latest adventures of the Chunderposse...RIP

Eric Baker


----------



## ccat

*MAX*

Maxy- You are definitley a star- look at all of these posts and all of the conversations everyone had yesterday! You were one of my favorite people and I am so glad that I can say you were my best guy friend in this world, definitley like a brother and we surely fought like it sometimes. I don't know why but I always felt so protective of you- I guess after your accident. You will never know how much I will miss you and all of our times.
Our door was always open for you to stay in the 'Boat and boy did you stay. You usually ended up going out and leaving the West Highland Security Patrol at our house to rage with Nolte (as Max called my golden after some scary Nick Nolte Pic). I am so glad I can count you among my former roomates, the jars of bacon grease and overflowing recycle bin of bud! You and Erika and I at the Pearl St. house in the 'Boat, and free town concerts.I am going to miss all my trips down to Boulder to visit you and get out of town, especially the night you had that women slapping my "littlle J-Lo" booty at the bar! Classic Max! We loved that cheesy 70's light rock- "The wise man has the power baby", I will cherish that CD, thanks.
One of my favorite Max stories is the free bike story. We used to have free bright yellow town bikes in Steamboat for people to ride around bar to bar, or whenever they needed it. Max decided to go to Wally World and buy a U-lock and spray paint the lock yellow, he confiscated a town bike and would ride around to the Old El Ranch, etc. and lock up the bike outside with his matching yellow lock, definitley not the intended purpose-"free to all to ride". People would get so mad!! It was hilarious. I am so happy that I got to hang out with Max last Thursday night, another solo trip without my husband (also a great friend of Max's) to see my buddy. We grilled out and of course burned some stolen firewood in his new outside fireplace while we drank a few cocktails with stolen ice! I did not know that hug I gave you would be the last, I am going to miss you so much and next time I hesitate on my skis, bike, in the river or anywhere.. I'm going for it!.... 

Jared,Gigy, E, Shiloh and Little D....Max loved you guys.

I love you Maxy!! Cara


----------



## billbevins

Gary, thanks for the phone call and posting the photo.

Max was the man to tell us not to take life any more seriously than it deserves; which is way serious about the things that are truly important but not at all for so much that is superficial.
He is missed dearly.

Bill Bevins


----------



## clevedave

*max (of maxandgil)*

thanks to all writing in, this site is a big comfort to me and many of max's friends, and hopefully his family also, when they get the time/strength to read about max and his admirers. Bill, thanks, i say max took nothing seriously, but he definitely took the important/non-superficial stuff very seriously, hence all of us that love him (or love/hate as it occasionally was, but always love was there).


----------



## gard_nerd

I'll never forget an epic session with Max in Charlie's Hole. The hole was packed as usual. He had a 12 pack of Bud sitting on a rock next to the eddy. The box was pretty soaked and cans were poking out the bottom.

Max would jump in, throw a few cartwheels, blunt off the player's left corner (he was a player!), throw a huge loop, then eddy out for another can of beer. He threw the empties in his boat so they'd rattle around while he was throwing down. It was his way of making light of the whole playhole scene.

Max- never knew you closely, but your energy touched a lot of people's lives. Larger than life, brah!

"Protected by westie!"


----------



## stensen

Max-quite the life my man. I met Max on the slopes at Steamboat. He always heckled Cara and I for riding the 4 points lift-why do you ride that slow lift that doesn't even go to the top?? It finally occurred to me to heckle him back-why do you always go hit that same jump and do that same damn backside 360?? We have been friends ever since.

Max was enthusiastic about having a good time regardless of what you were doing. Some of my best memories of Max involve shuttle rides, going to the dump, the hassling of waitresses everywhere, and making breakfast. Even a ride from the airport, which I am so glad I experienced just last week, was an adventure with Max. I loved his impatience with law enforcement and other officals, he would scowl and throw his hands up, with the "this is ridiculous" comment. Always followed by that laugh. 

Max was so bent on the exhilaration of pushing your limits-he convinced people to do things they had no business doing. Of course you can run a 30 foot waterfall even though you've never been in a creekboat-you land in a pool, just swim. It made perfect sense. Serious moments were even better opportunities for antics. Like when JJ and wetdick ran the north fork, we drove down and would shoot paintballs at them as they came up to the rapids. No situation was immune.

The last time I saw Max all he could talk about was flying. It made me want to try it, mostly so I could witness him rolling up to the paragliding scene with those damn westies and budweiser spewing out the back of the Suburu. You are a legend Max, I will never have another friend like you, you will be so missed. We need to step it up and start having more fun, hasseling more cops and generally making fun of people who need a good laugh at themselves. I love you Max,e.


----------



## BillyD

Yesterday was a bit rough to say the least. Through some of the tears, though there were also some laughs. I guess this is the way it was always with you. No matter what the situation was, no matter how serious, you always managed to make us laugh. This is also true with your passing. I always enjoyed all the times I spent with you, but now realize, they were also some of the best times of my life. Its hard to believe, that we were supposed to catch up last night. You were supposed to come home early from Aspen, and you Devon and I were supposed to grab some drinks, catch up on old times and tell (or more like listen to) stories. You and a lot of the rest of us lived life on the edge at times. Although this is the case, I really didnt see this coming. You flirted with death, and showed us your invincibility in your creek boat accident. You put so much effort into going back to school, and doing what you and a lot of us thought was a safer sport. To me it just doesnt make much sense. The only consolation, is the fact that you were doing something you loved so much. You were definitely Devon and mines best friend in common. I really expected you to be around for a long time, and to have so many more good times and memories. Like most people I feel that we had a similar experience in meeting. The first time being about 12 years ago. I remember you were over for a session with my room mate at the time KJ. I was like who is this guy sitting on my couch, that is too cool to say whats up. Our paths crossed many times after that, and we seemed to develop a mutual respect for each other over the years. It was my beginning days of kayaking, though, that best established our friendship. I am so thankful for the times, that you, JJ, Justin, Shiloh, Blakeslee, Gigante, and Kevin and I all spent together. Cross, OBJ, South Mineral, Lime, and Big South just to name a few. I was one of the greener more naïve boaters, and you guys were my motivation. Sometimes you even showed me how a serious drop could in fact be run upside down. Sometimes you even showed me that daylight was recommended, but not required to run OBJ. I remember Shiloh and I standing to the side one day, when he told me Max lives for this shit. A great group of people getting it done, camping, and causing a little trouble on the way. We both smiled as we looked over and saw you smile (a bit mischievously of course). You not only showed me how to and how not to boat, but also showed me to defend myself with a paint ball gun. Amazing what a good ambush can do. You showed me that a security guard is no threat, and if you just act casual they will go away and the wood will be yours. You gave me the confidence to run the big slide at OBJ, saying that its cake everyone runs it. You showed me your infinite radness at cross while I walked out with Jeter and my broken paddle. You and JJ showed me how to camp for free and where you can leave your trash at Big south. Most of all you showed me not to take life and people to seriously and to always give it a little extra in the name of a good time. I will miss your phone calls from places like Tahoe, when you gloat about the multiple feet of fresh. Most of all I will really miss you man. You had a lot of things figured out, but the one thing you took for granted is the effect you had on all of us. Beneath your quick wit was a sensitive down to earth guy, that cherished friendships more than most. I dont think you ever knew how much you were appreciated and loved by all of us. You have touched the hearts of many, and I can truly say the world is a bit different without you. I really miss you buddy. I hope you are hanging out with Harry somewhere, appreciating and gloating a bit by all the posts. Rest in peace Max.


PS. Chorter. Devon says to put you spandex where your mouth is.

Peace to Max and all his friends
Billy


----------



## kurfothich

I olny had the pleasure of meeting Max once when i was 16. It was at the Gore race, and me and the rest of the jr. cksquad that showed up had no idea who he was and just enjoyed his company. Ill never forget that weekend passing around a bottle of vodka and being dared to take my colths off. I miss you chunderboy and all the simple things you could say to get people fired up.
Peace out,
Conor Finney
Frontrangers suck


----------



## erikahansen

Max-
From the time we met our freshmen year in high school you have provided me with so much laughter. You alone made boarding school a fun experience (yes chunderboy went to boarding dschool). You have been like my brother since then. We could scream at each other and laugh in the same sentence. People were always horrified to see the way we talked to each other, becuae we really could not hurt each others feelings.
Just a couple stories about max-
He went to boston college because the dead had a big east coast fall tour- about 25 shows between the boston garden and MSG- so that made his decision of where he would go to college. then he got sick of boston and moved back to NYC where he was playing alot of video games and did not leave his place much other to trade dead tapes. I said move to colorado if you not going to school- have fun outside. He sent all his stuff to my house in fort collins and moved into my sisters trailer in steamboat. the first time he went skiing with me he had rented gear and when I got to the bottom he had taken his boots off and was sitting at sundown lift and said my feet are killing me I can't do this, this sucks. Who knew he would turn out to be such a daredevil athlete. Years later I would visit him in steamboat and he would tell me I wasn't a bad skier for a front range gaper. 2 years ago he moved to boulder to finish his education and I was blessed to see him all time. Most recently after graduating college he got a job selling tubes on Boulder creek- which he called the "best job in Boulder" he had a tent set up, a barbecue going, beers, george and archie running around, and lots of hot chicks in bikini's needing tubes. Well max you went out large doing what you loved with a billionare's view of aspen, the best job in boulder, and more friends than you could ever imagine. I will miss you so much. Love, Erika


----------



## ccat

*memorial for Max*

To everyone- 
There is a memorial and party being planned in Steamboat on Saturday July 16th. It will be at 12:00(high noon) at the C-hole on the Yampa. Afterwards there is a huge party at Casa Gigante at 425 Yahmonite Street. Please everyone come, already people are planning on flying and driving in from Tahoe, all parts of Montana, and thefrontrange. 

Call or contact Dave Maris at [email protected] 970-870-0515 or Cara/Dave Marrs at [email protected] 970-870-0153.

Please, anyone who loved Max or had just met him once, try and come if you can. We will post more details soon.


----------



## Ture

I saw Max at the top of Gore a few years ago. I knew of Chunderboy but didn't know this was him in the flesh until some time later.

I remember that meeting vividly because I thought it was very hilarious for a complete stranger to be telling me about how his mom helped him wipe his butt after he broke his neck. I could tell that he was a good kind of nut. I'm sure his friends and family will miss him much.


----------



## Klempy

Maxers...Damn it! It really has hit me tonight that you're gone. We had some fun times. I can't remember the first time we met, but I know I liked you from the beginning. You were such a prankster and could scam your way into any situation...I think we bonded because of this. I always loved how you would wear your Staff t-shirt into shows pretending like you worked there to weasel in for free. I learned some good tricks from you Maxers. I was so bummed to have lost touch with you after you moved back home... and so psyched when we got reconnected this winter. It was awesome having you back in my life as a friend Max, and you now know how much you were loved and will be missed by all who knew you. You lived your life "to the Max", and I can still hear your voice yelling "Klempy!" Love you.


----------



## Phin Diesel

I first met Max on the river one day. We came up to Gore rapid and there was this kid telling everyone to run the meat line, (as he carried his boat)he was full of life telling some poor eastern boater who was listening how to run it right down the gut. The funniest line I have ever seen in Gore took place about two minutes later. This poor eastern guy (who may have tried the sneak anyway) got tossed around in Ginger and bounced off decision rock in a full on bow stall before again flipping and pogo-ing down Gore. He made it just fine but we had the biggest laugh down at the take out where Max shared his beers with us. I was a complete stranger to him and here he was sharing his beer and offering to take me back to get my car because we didnt run shuttle. 
After several minutes of great conversation Jesse pointed out that I had been talking to Chunderboy the whole time. I couldnt believe it.
The next week all of my friends were at Gore fest and I saw Max, I invited him over or more likely he just came over and the next thing I know we were passing around a plastic bottle of Skol Vodka (thanks Finney or which ever CKS teenager brought that crap). Nobody could believe this was ChunderboyLater that night around 4:00 am I was up to use the restroom. I first saw Maxs dog George (I think) covered in burrs and dirt running around, then I looked over and saw Max sleeping under the stars near the campfire that had burned out long ago. No tent, no blanket, just sleeping away on the ground.
Many times later I ran in to Max at some of those kayak partys that the Buzz sometimes puts on, I still have one of his dumb stickers gobacktothefrontrange.com. He was always full of life.
I truly believe my life was richer for briefly getting to know Max, I wish I could have gotten to know him better.
I was out at a bar Friday night and I made all of my friends raise a PBR in honor of Max.
I miss you, and this forum will never be the same without you.
Patrick Phinney


----------



## Jiberish

Hey all:

I was saddened when I heard the news. I didn't know max super well, but I met him at gore, and I felt that if you would give that man a microphone, and a stage.... he'd go huge.... Never laughed so hard in my life..... Great guy.....Great for him to do new extreme sports, and pass on to the next life, doing what He was passionate about......

BEn Guska


----------



## ccat

It took me until today to even read all of these posts from Max's friends around the country. We have lost one of our closest and most cherished friends. Our world is never going to quite heal from Max's demise. I am devastated by our loss yet thrilled that he has made the same impression upon all of you as he did to us.
Max was a regular visitor to our home in Steamboat, although the Westies spent more time here than he did. He always had to make his rounds, seeing where the best action was developing. Max and the King of Beers made sure that someone would be offended at some point.
I spent many days on the mountain with Max. He may not have had the smoothest 3's, but damn they were always the biggest. No respect from the kid until you were sacking up and pushing it. This attitude was obviously instilled in his paddling; swimming was always an option, but backing down rarely was.
Never forget his smile, his laugh, his love for pushing it. He loves you all and would expect nothing less than a celebration of his antics as well as his accomplishments.
Please come to Steamboat on Saturday and be a part of Max's farewell. 


-Little D in Steamboat


----------



## ccat

*Max*

The outpouring of support and love for Max is absolutely amazing, but of course not hard to believe. This includes all of the phone calls and emails that have been circulating from people all over. He was truly loved. 

He could never have imagined the huge whole in our hearts that is left in his abscence. What we do have are all of our personal memories.. hold on to them. We are thinking of his family, while we try and dare think of the future without Max, its unacceptable really. I keep thinking he is going to call and say that he can't believe that everyone fell for this rumor or that its just a bad dream.

love you, Cara


----------



## waynechorter

The man, the legend, an inspiration to all those who knew him not to be content with the status quo. Every day was an adventure with this kid. Guns blazing till the end, a damn paragliding wingover finally got him. Perhaps a move he most likely shouldnt have been trying, but this was the theme of the story. 
The first time I met the kid was paddling a raging Upper Fish Creek in Steamboat. I had never seen someone so gripped, Maxs face was contorted in such terror that upon looking at him Brendon and me could not help but to burst into laughter. You dont have do this bro, maybe you should just do the lower stretch. No dude, that stretch is bitch, I got this shit, but what the fuck is next! We were laughing so hard we couldnt even stay upright. Neither of us had seen such brazen determination in spite of such fear. This was Sully. His face twisted into such a look that you might have thought one of his fingers was being removed by a cigar cutter. I began zooming my photos in on his contorted face as we paddled the shit. I had a nice collection going before Max offered to buy me ten roles of film if I handed over the agonized expressions to be destroyed. Unfortunately for max I am not an honest businessman and a few photos managed to survive the purging. 
When we took out at the Back Door Sports parking lot, Max promptly headed over to a group that had only done the lower section to call theme all bitches and ask why they had not nutted up for the upper. Fuck we liked this kid. 
The Chunder Posse had been formed. With the help of an Irish Drunk, An obsessive Mad Banker, Mo Bigs, El Gigaunty, Fat Jus10, Lazy Kevin and immature Billy the Chunder posse soon dominated the Colorado Creeking World. Other boaters who knew we were showing up told there girlfriends to go home and tucked there tails like a dog whose owner is a little to rough. Not only did we paddle every drop in this damn state, but we also outlasted and out drank any crew that had the audacity to step up. 
Soon simply running more shit and partying harder than any crew in the state was not sufficing, we needed something more. Mo Bigs had stumbled onto paint balling and Sully soon enforced the rule that no one was above getting hit. We became master of the silent art of slingshot balling. Soon pink splatters began appearing on windows everywhere. During one daring daylight raid of a Boise Idaho crew, paintballs were launched across the river at an unsuspecting crew of playboating scum unloading their vehicle. As the crew jumped in the river and began swimming towards us they were pummeled with a rain of paintballs so fierce that visions of mid-evil archery battalions were brought to mind. When they finally reached our bank the scums cursing echoed off the canyon walls as our cars sped away. 
As the brightest stars have the shortest lifespan so did the Chunder Posse. The crew went supernova at the 2001 Gore Fest. Charlie Beavers was knighted into the Posse and a scene of utter mayhem and terror was to follow. For three days there would be no sleep. Those who slept were awakened by the cry of Temporary Bitches! and the ensuing Whap that followed, as the late Beavers and Sully slung ball from the roof of the moving jet-black Tacoma. The heaviest casualties of the battle were suffered by despicable Teva Crew. There propensity for loud conversations at 7 in the morning, going to bed early and trying to buy us off by giving us cheap ass sandals brandished them a target as big as there obnoxious television. When the sun finally rose in the morning all vehicles with the Teva logo had been transformed into a horrible shade of pink. 
Wanted by the law for the illegal use of roman candles and hunted by hoards of pink vehicles the crew had to disband. An idea was soon hatched and the biggest scam in the history of paddling soon followed. With the help of Maxs upbringing as a nitrous oxide salesmen at dead shows we were able to convince Paddler magazine to hire us as its West Coast Paddling Ambassadors. Paddler magazine was to pay for our trip as we toured the west coat distributing magazines and stickers at various whitewater festivals. Our first stop was the California Methamphetamine capital of Kernville and a worthless playspot around which a rodeo had been organized. Max had the brilliant insight that by simply setting up the tent and weighting down magazines and stickers with rocks, people could still get this shit and more importantly we could free ourselves up for more important things like running dry meadow. We even found out at the end of a remarkable day of running waterfalls that the nice people around the rodeo were willing to help us out on our mission by picking up our tent when the wind had blown it across the park. 
Paddler Magazine had its new West Coast ambassadors but we were not content with simply one coast. We soon convinced paddler magazine that they needed us to attend the Gauley festival. Riding the high of having yet another paid paddling trip and being one of the badest fuckers in the game, Maxs state of euphoria overwhelmed his sense of judgment as he paintballed a drivers side window of van you would not want your girlfriend to get into. The large man driving the van did not look happy and proceeded to follow us for over 100 miles at no further than 5 feet off the rear bumper. I attempted many moves to lose our pursuant even going so far as to cut in front of a semi to hit a last second exit ramp. Unfortunately, by locking up his brakes and cutting off the traffic behind the semi, the van also made the exit. As the gaslight light up, Max proceeded to tell me all his sins since middle school as a last minute confession in case this man killed him. Lucky for us the man was probably a convicted felon and having decided to pull into a gas station were a police officer sat, the man miraculously kept driving. 
They loved Max out east and before long we had a host of hot chicks rolling with slingshots and paintballs lighting up the streets of Ashville. The pimp and ho party had never seen such pimps. The trip was going flawlessly until being arrested for roman candle battles at the Gauley campground and then being kicked out of the campground when a grease bomb happened to go off while the officer was questioning the neighbors about the roman candle incident. 
Maxs humor and wit could not be matched. After putting one lovely young woman in stitches for hours max slyly convinced her to write a glowing letter to Paddler magazine about what wonderful ambassadors we were. The letter would later be published in an issue of Paddler. 
Sully knew that life was about living every day like its your last. At the height of his creek running days he was running shit that few paddlers wanted pieces of. His main downfall here though, was that a good portion of it was not in his boat. At the height of his game, for lack of better words, max amassed fifteen swims in one season, 14 of which were on class five or higher. The guy swam through Tombstone Sieve on Lake Creek, he swam Cherry Creek in Cali at 3000 cfs and the entire length of the Nutcracker on the North Fork of the Payette. He had so many swims that he confided in me a secret. Its fucked up Bro he said, I look at a rapid and I see the line to boat and then I look for a good swim line. I can say Ive met boaters better than the chunderboy, but I cant say Ive ever met anyone with more heart than that damn kid! 
Four years after breaking his neck kayaking and being told he probably wouldnt walk, Max was back at it again, he would paddle Gore with the exception of Gore Rapid because he could not bring himself to run the sneak. Front Rangers whom he told he would shove a paddle up there ass loved it when they found out hed been seen walking, cause it made them feel better about there own feeble paddling. When Max came to visit me this winter I was amazed that this kid was still throwing the huge backside 360s hed been famous for in the Steamboat and Squallywood terrain parks. When he caught his front edge going down a bump run at 50 plus mph he scorpioned so hard he said it hurt to lie down. He said his ribs in his back really hurt and wondered if hed broken them. I told him there was no way you can break your ribs back their cause there so thick. Sure enough, when he went to the doctors three days later thats just what hed done. He scorpioned so hard that his board broke his ribs. 
If we were smart we would have all invested in Maxs life insurance policy when Max took up paragliding. Continually pushing the limits and paragliding are not a good combo. No one was thrilled with the idea of Sully paragliding but Max assured us he wasnt pushing it and was being very conservative in the sport. Stopping Max from doing something is like trying to stop the tide, so we all had to hope the Chunderboy could put aside his all guns blazing past and pace himself here. He called me every other week to tell me how awesome his new sport was. He was so fired up about it every time I talked to him, telling me how far his last flight was and how I had to get one so we could get up in the air together. I would have liked that. 
My only reason to ever want to grow old would be to sit around and tell stories of the gloriest past with the likes of the chunderboy. I cant believe Ill never be able to hear another one of his tales, to laugh my ass off as he roasted front rangers and myself on the buzz, to be subjected to the supreme wit of the chunderboy. Im just thankful that I got to spend as much time laughing with him as I did. Those where the best days of my life bro and youll always be in my heart. May it be as big as yours someday, and may we all live each day like its our last. We love you Sully.


----------



## blutzski

That was awesome JJ.


----------



## clevedave

*memorial for max*

MAX'S MEMORIAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Well chunderlovers, here it is!
You are all invited to be members of the Gang formerly known as the Chunderposse!! We will be having the service/memorial at HIGH noon, Saturday july 16th, at Charlie's (c) hole, behind the library, 13th st, Steamboat springs. This will be followed by the Chunder-bash, a gathering to celebrate Max, at 425 Yahmonite (my house), at the intersection with 9th st. downtown. Please call 970-870-0515 with questions. 
PLEASE BRING-
Pictures and memories of Max
Chunder memorobilia
Drinks
Lazy-Boys
dogs
smiles and tears
I was going to say food and drink- but max's ghost whispered something about "Gigante, you cheap bastard, throwing my final party and you cant even buy brats or burgers?!!" so, we will have some eats for all, please call if you want to assist. we have a fire ring, horseshoes, bocci, and plenty of space. See ya there


----------



## Gary E

That was an awesome post choad..LOL,god I'm gonna miss that face when the shit hit the fan...Love ya sully,gonna miss the biking,paddling and nights on the town...You lived large hope I can live as big as you did...
Gar


----------



## A.Harland

This is heartbreaking news. I was lucky enough to become friends with Max when I lived in Steamboat from 95-99. He was someone you could always count on, no matter what the situation. I loved how he could rile up ANYONE, and immediately smooth it over with his INFECTIOUS smile...

If you were lucky enough to go on a road trip with him, you would know MAX was the trip. He had a way of making everything fun, and ANY outing with him was a guaranteed great time...


Max Sullivan was the most incredible person I've ever known. And I'm a better person because of it...

Leaving from Detroit tomorrow to pay my respects...
Aaron


----------



## jglorieux

how saddened i was to hear the news saturday night about max. i've been in a state of shock thinking about his loss. max was one of my oldest friends. i knew our freshman year after i hung his snoopy and we got in our first fistfight we would be friends for a long time. after that i had the good fortune to spend the next three years as his roommate in boarding school. 

most of my stories of max are not fit for print but i can tell you many of his endearing qualities were as vibrant then as they were now. the stories here remind me of just how much fun he was to be with and i could envision him doing everything that everyone shared. it made me think about the many people who were entertained for endless hours in our room during the "late night with max" sessions. i feel very lucky for the laughs he gave me. like the spring we played golf just to hit balls at the other kids on the course, or making fun of spinners at dead shows, and one of my favorites, max asking a beggar for a quarter. he was very sharp, had a fantastic sense of humor, and a genuineness you couldn't help but embrace.

we lost touch a few years after college only to reconnect this past april. (thanks erika. i hope you know how important you were to him). in the few times we got to communicate, i became aware of just how much max has grown as a man since we lost touch. you all have confirmed that for me, so thank you. how courageous and strong to come back from a neck injury like that and to still live life to the fullest every day. its inspiring.

what i've read here has been wonderful. how nice to know that he had so many great friends and lived such an exciting life. i regret not reaching him sooner and sharing more of this new world. 

i am very sorry for his family. they are wonderful people and were always kind to me. i take comfort in knowing that max lived so passionately and passed doing something he loved. not many people can say that.

fly on max and say hi to harry for me.

love, justin


----------



## Holly

*Chunder the Man*

I was deeply saddened to hear about Max. He just one of those unforgettable people who had an affect on so many people. I can't remember how we we met but we somehow crossed paths, connected and had many mutal friends in Steamboat. Maybe it was becuase we both had similar Noth Face Jackets which I retired after a couple years while Max sported his for nearly a decade. How could you miss that little guy in the Green North Face going big under the lift. Somehow I earned respect from Max, maybe becuase I could give him a run for his money on the tennis court. Yes, he would still give me shit but I always felt it was in good fun as Max was true to his friends. It was always a good time with Max wether it was on hill, on the couch or sitting around a campfire. I have so many stories and good memories that keep me smiling through the sadness. You had a family here in Steamboat that loved you more that you could imagine. I am thankful we had the chance to hang out this winter. I was amazed to see how life's turn of events had changed you in many good ways. It was refreshing to be with you and your attitude towards life was infectious. 

I am sad to say I will not be able to make your memorial but you will be in my thoughts as you have been all week. I can only imagine the stories that will be swapped by all the pepole that were so lucky to have known you. 

Rest in Peace Max and my condolances go out to the family. 

Love Holly


----------



## glreese

*Long strange trip*

Max - I dont know where to start?? Maybe from the beginning when I first moved to steamboat for the 1997-98 winter season and got a job working as a Gondy operator. My first encounter with you was when you walked up and said dude, give our crew a club car. Something about you  I thought this guy is wild but cool. Before long we were hanging on the slopes  you dishing me crap for being a gondy operator but telling me to keep my job so you could style with the club car. I remember that summer  we started to check out the kayaking scene  not truly getting into it until the rivers had mellowed. We both got Kinetics from backdoor sports.ha! Lame boats but we didnt know. Next winter was another sick season of Bear Claw festivities, riding hard and going big. Always pushing me to take my teles to new extremes. I guess I listened because the last day of the mountain I cut my head hucking 360s while partying hard. After getting stitched up  I returned to the Slopeside party. When I first showed up gave me a big old hug and said glenn dude, what happened. I could tell you cared. That summer it was time to start stepping it up with only half a season of paddling under our belts we headed to Cross Mountain with the more experienced steamboat crew. Paddling in we were getting the you guys are not experience enough  evil eye. To top it off you had to try a roll and for unknown reasons had a swim in the flats just before Osterizer. People were just shaking their heads at us. You just gave me that look of no turning back now. Once in the canyon we rocked. Oh so many memories of good times. What about the Elk River where the week before the whole crew swam  then we showed up with Brendon and dialed it in. Then I was nominated to do the run down Fish Creek and swam the entire thing ..glenn dude, what happened. Finally we dialed all those runs in - only a year after picking up paddling. That is when I realized you were something of a different breed and were going to apply your snowboarding motto to paddling.Go big or Go Home. At that point I went to the South for a job but every time I returned to the boat we hung out and partied. Maybe to hard sometimes 

When we meet up at the Gauley, 2 years later it was like nothing had changed  glenn dude, whats up. We partied all night and laughed about the good times. Telling me about your new posse. Most recently, we found ourselves both living in Boulder. I didnt get to hang out with you that much but the times we did were just like the good old days. 

I am very fortunate to of had the opportunity to have been your friend. Those winter and summer days were the best in my life. As I think back to those days, I keep remembering more good times  road trips in the VW Westfalia, listening to the Dead, hanging in the terrain park, partying at the summer concerts.the list goes on. Thank you for motivating me to take myself to new extremes. Thank you for asking for that club car.

These memories will live forever  you will be missed. 

Glenn


----------



## JVoigt

I found out via an email Saturday night and let my best friend know the news a few minutes later. I attempted to tell him over the phone but could not finish the call and had to try again a bit later. 

I was Maxs neighbor at boarding school. Max, Justin (see a few posts above) and I lived in the 3rd floor of an off campus dorm that was like a fraternity. It was a dump but we loved it. There were about 16 of us there but the three of us made the place. At least Max told me that once.

I was only close with Max that one year, which was our senior year. I know though that we were close enough by the end of that year that we were lifelong friends as all of you guys seem to be. 

Just speaking of him in conversation has always made me smile and laugh. He was what he was, a bad ass who we all respected, admired, loved and hated, and thought of when he was not around.

I read through our high school yearbook yesterday and once again found myself laughing after reading Maxs bit. 

The typical American high school yearbook, I think: you have a half or quarter of a page where you insert some baby pictures or pictures of you playing a sport that you may have excelled in at the time so that anyone who looks at the yearbook 20yrs down the road thinks that you were cool. Likewise you insert some quotes from John Denver, Ghandi, JFK, The Dead or Churchill to make you sound like you were on top of your game and like an astounding person. And you save the best quote for last. I used some lame Sinatra quote. 

Max ended all his quotes with the best ever. And I think half of it is true and half was just to piss of the faculty at school:

Take two kid, youll be back for more. -Some hippie in Central Park


Max you will always make me laugh. Your price went up in 92 and will always rise.

JV


----------



## Brook

Wow..... Still in shock.....
I think a lot more people knew Max than any of us realize. I just told my fiance the sad news and she said " Chunderboy, the kayaker that always made you laugh"? .... He made us all laugh, he made me step back, take a deep breath, and laugh at myself. I think Max even started this silly little East vs. West joke which will no doubt live on for a long, long time. 

Rest in Peace Max.

-BA


----------



## crweich

i first met max through my girlfriend erika back in 1998 when he moved to steamboat. we made about one run with max every time we hit the mountain and max would be bored with our telemarking turns and dust us after he made sure we saw him hit one big air or spray some gaper with snow. we saw max several times a year in steamboat , but it wasn't until he moved to boulder that i really experienced max. he was a fixture in our dining room almost every week for dinner unless he was in zermat with vin or in tahoe with pamela anderson. we shared conversations ranging from the ridiculous to the reality of social injustices. max was at the university and was really opening his spectrum of thinking and understanding. we shared our worries and dislikes for the ruling regime. 
i had the good fortune of introducing many of the boulder peeps to max. he was often keenly correct about his new found friends by remarking "that dude is classic" well max, it takes one to know one. you're a classic. most of the posts on this site make mention of max as the boater, biker, boarder, and flyer. i think that max having grown up in the world of marvel comics has a lot to attribute to his lack of fear and his super hero attitude. he really had a fantastical way of living his life while keeping it real and fashionably simple. 
my heart goes out to max's family and many friends. allow the healing to happen and celebrate the life that max lived.
thanks for the Soulshine brah--much love and respect, chris


----------



## crweich

i first met max through my girlfriend erika back in 1998 when he moved to steamboat. we made about one run with max every time we hit the mountain and max would be bored with our telemarking turns and dust us after he made sure we saw him hit one big air or spray some gaper with snow. we saw max several times a year in steamboat , but it wasn't until he moved to boulder that i really experienced max. he was a fixture in our dining room almost every week for dinner unless he was in zermat with vin or in tahoe with pamela anderson. we shared conversations ranging from the ridiculous to the reality of social injustices. max was at the university and was really opening his spectrum of thinking and understanding. we shared our worries and dislikes for the ruling regime. 
i had the good fortune of introducing many of the boulder peeps to max. he was often keenly correct about his new found friends by remarking "that dude is classic" well max, it takes one to know one. you're a classic. most of the posts on this site make mention of max as the boater, biker, boarder, and flyer. i think that max having grown up in the world of marvel comics has a lot to attribute to his lack of fear and his super hero attitude. he really had a fantastical way of living his life while keeping it real and fashionably simple. 
my heart goes out to max's family and many friends. allow the healing to happen and celebrate the life that max lived.
thanks for the Soulshine brah--much love and respect, chris


----------



## gilliansteamboat

The last time I saw Max was at the C hole a few years ago. He looked AWESOME, I was totally inspired by his comeback from his neck accident, and there was a look in his eye that I hadn't seen there before. Maybe healthier, maybe more grounded, it's hard to put my finger on it.

We were on a westwater trip together probably 5 years ago now, and I simply couldn't hang. I had far less to drink and slept many more hours than he did on that trip. I am pretty sure he was once again found asleep by a cold fire pit without a blanket. He was always playing at something. He and a few others in his "posse" hiked back up to swim the rapid a couple of times. On the flat water paddle out he kept us laughing- I have a hilarious photo of just his head sticking out of the VERY brown water with a funny look on his face cause he was pooping- (sorry environmentalists), but at the time it was hysterical. Later when it started to rain and the temperature dropped to where most of us were trying to get the hell out, he was in the midst of a mud fight- COLD mud. I went back thru those pictures the other night and it made me laugh that EVERY one Max was either flexing his muscles or kissing his bicep. I am thankful that I got to know him at least a little bit, he was an absolute character, but with such a kind heart. He had many friends. It does seem to go hand in hand that someone who is so far from "normal" is so loved, he took everyone on a journey to a place where you didn't have to follow the rules, he left an undying gift, memories of laughter.


----------



## clevedave

*Message from Max's mom*

I am posting this message from Max's Mother


"This goes out to all Max Sullivan's friends from all over - to everyone who knew him or knew of him - and especially to those I've come to know through him. 
Our loss is immeasurable - the whole sky's shades darker - but we back East, who have learned so much about Max through the words of his friends on this site, want to join you in toasting and honoring him and the extraordinarily full life he led. We won't see the likes of him again and he will be missed each and every day. 
I know he would have loved the spirit in which all of his friends have cried, laughed and reminisced. 
Amy Sullivan (Max's mom)"


----------



## ccat

Thanks for everyone coming to Steamboat on Saturday. It was so good to see some old friends and meet some new ones, although it was a VERY difficult day, I think that Max would have been really happy. I have been meaning to post Max's family addresses:

Amy Sullivan(Max's mom) 
Po Box 105
Sagaponack, NY 11962

Billy Sullivan(Max's dad)
Po Box 33
East Hampton, NY 11937.

Now everyone knows Max isn't really from Compton. 

Cara


----------



## Little Sarah

I just wanted to post a HUGE "Thank You" to everyone for working together to give Max the farewell he deserved. Dave and Cara, I know it was extremely hard, but you pulled together as "pillars" and Gigante, your communication w/ his family is definately to be admired. Thank you for the food, laughter, and friendship. I know Max would've been proud of all of our drunken "performances", as well as the bonfire. (I don't know if he would've been as proud of the fire as your "piro" neighbor however.....Ha!)

I wish the circumstances could've been different, as we all do of course, but the obvious representation of love and support will never be forgotten, and Max was definately smiling down on us all...

Jared, Thank you for the t-shirts...great representation as well... This memorial for Max was just another reminder that we are truly a "family" here in Steamboat....May the rivers keep flowing, and thank you again everyone....


----------



## Devon

As mentioned at the memorial we are putting together a book of photos/stories/memories of Max to pass along to his family. Please send anything you want included in the album to:
Devon Purdy
PO 882656
Steamboat Springs, CO 80488
I will turn the album over to his parents on July 30th, after that date please mail memories directly to the family.


----------

